# Best trim color for all Black Furniture and duck-egg blue paint?



## bowdwin (Dec 5, 2008)

I am moving into a new apartment and I will be having all black furniture. I was thinking of painting the walls duck-egg blue. There is about a 6 inch trim that goes around the bottom of the wall. What color should I paint this? Would a dark redish color be bad? Any advice would be great!

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## tbandong (Dec 5, 2008)

Without knowing the color of the floor my first thought on the reddish color is no. I am always partial to a bright white gloss for trim molding especially with the blue. This along with the black furniture I think will give it a nice contemporary look. You could even get away with a soft creme or taupe.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I am far from a color designer. I usually just say "I don't pick the colors, I just paint um" but the first thing thst came to mind was a creamy white for your trim.


----------



## Deidra (Dec 2, 2008)

i think you go get some colorcodes from the paint store and go thru them.


----------



## User24 (Dec 24, 2008)

This is easy. If your furniture is black, and you have blue walls, the only color that works for trim in this instance is white. No other color is posible. They would clash with the blue walls.


----------



## bsulzner (Dec 30, 2008)

*Paint color*

If you have black furniture, you might try doing the walls in light grey and the trim in black or even a dark grey. Very striking and very contemporary! 

The other choices are a brown for the walls with black trim. Of course, this makes the space darker so you have to consider the window light. 

If you decide to try this direction, keep the ceiling a very light beige (not white - too stark) so light rebounds back into the room.

Buz Sulzner


----------



## SandyK (Dec 31, 2008)

> This is easy. If your furniture is black, and you have blue walls, the only color that works for trim in this instance is white. No other color is posible. They would clash with the blue walls.


I would agree, although a nice creamy white would look good.

I use SW Dover white for ll my woodwork, doors and trim.


----------

